
Show HN: MyPodium – An audio-only social network - crazyamir
https://mypodium.net/
======
dangoor
Anchor was kind of like this when it started and, over time, grew into a
podcast platform. While I like podcasts, I honestly have a hard time imagining
using an audio version of Twitter.

~~~
ljm
An audio version of Twitter would be utterly insufferable. It’s bad enough
reading it, but to listen to the same thing would be an effective torture
device.

Like /r/publicfreakout on steroids.

~~~
meowface
That's what would make it so entertaining, though. As someone who's never used
Twitter, I'd totally use that for laughs.

------
mattmar96
Cool idea!

I think a single volume control for the site would be a bit better than per
clip.

~~~
rtkwe
More than that I think it'd require some type of volume leveling across all
the clips otherwise you'll wind up just blowing people out switching between
quiet posts and loud posts.

------
afarrell
If this doesn't pan out, can you pivot to "an audio-only social network for
your friends/family who commute?"

I live in a time zone 5 hours off from most of my friends and family. When I
want to call my friends after work, they're still at work. When they get off
work, I'm headed to sleep. On my way to work, I'd like to be able to record a
short podcast about my day and my thoughts, then publish it for my family to
listen to when they get up and head to work. Then they could do the same and I
can listen to it on my way home.

~~~
paxys
You can do this on WhatsApp

~~~
afarrell
To do this on whatsapp, you'd need to click "play" on the individual messages.
You can do this on public transport.

But you should not do this while you are driving or while walking through an
area like London where phone theft is common.

------
max0563
Cool idea but I really don't like the booing and the cheering. It's incredibly
annoying.

~~~
stakhanov
I was thinking that too. Makes you think of a 90s sitcom.

------
addajones
Not working on iPad Safari. Edit: Can’t find variable Offline Audio Context

~~~
crazyamir
Will fix it, thanks for noticing

------
srameshc
I think what is needed is a small description and topic and then people can
listen to whatever channel they want to listen to. This looks interesting.

------
seph-reed
Pretty neat.

I think the social network bit is played out, not a fan of the booing or
claps, but I see potential in this as a tool.

Something like imgur for audio.

------
DaveSapien
If you remove the booing and cheering I'm in. I'd love to use this as a
musical notes of the day type of thing. Where I upload short musical ideas on
things I'm working on. As I say, remove the booing and cheering I'm in.

------
_bxg1
Very novel. The effort barrier could help filter out garbage, and audio could
also help humanize people and reduce reactionary posts.

------
Willson50
Good thing Live Transcribe is out.

------
ptrenko
Fellow founder. How are you guys marketing this besides social posts?

------
karthickshiva
What is the maximum size/length of an post?

------
mongol
Not easy to understand.

------
durmonski
Nice. Really cool idea.

